# zoloft vs. elavil



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks like my zelnorm alternative might be a low dose anti deppres drug. My son (who has IBS as well) had used elavil succesfully, although he does not have severe C and I do...My GI recommends zoloft and since I have access to the best resource group there is; this forum. Perhaps you all would not mind sharing your experience with either?...Any feedback would be very very much appreciated!Thanks


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

zoloft and prozac are great with one exception: sexual side effects..... that was enough for me to stop.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

did you still experience this eventhough you took such a low dose?.. I was on effexor years ago but that was not for IBS (so I was on a regular dose) and I had the same problems with the side effects and stopped.My GI said that because of the low dose I would not have to worry about this.Then we also have the concern (probably should have posted this on the womens page, sorry







)that we are trying to get pregnant so the last thing you want is a pregnant woman with IBS and sexual side effects.........YIKES!


----------



## kisbel (May 5, 2007)

SterreDerZee said:


> Looks like my zelnorm alternative might be a low dose anti deppres drug. My son (who has IBS as well) had used elavil succesfully, although he does not have severe C and I do...
> My GI recommends zoloft and since I have access to the best resource group there is; this forum. Perhaps you all would not mind sharing your experience with either?...
> Any feedback would be very very much appreciated!
> Thanks


becareful with elavil, I believe long term use can cause metobolic disturbuances such as diabetes. My brother took it for 15 years and developed type 2 diabetes (no one in the family has diabetes). Also, elavil has a black box warning about metabolic disturbances. Regarding, Zoloft I took it for a year. I gained weight (I lost most of it now) and had no desire for sex. I would not take it again.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Elavil (Tricyclic antidepressant) is usually tried for IBS-D, as tricyclics tend to cause constipation due to anticholinergic action. SSRI antidepressants (zoloft) are often used in IBS-C, as they frequently cause diarrhea as a side effect. And it looks like Zoloft tends to cause more diarrhea than other SSRIs. So you can discuss with you doctor about giving a try to Zoloft.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

my dr put me on zoloft. I was looking for a solution to my IBS. I found out he gave up trying to treat my ibs a long time ago. the anti depressants never work for me. I was not depressed. I wish they would have been honest with me. I wasted many years on treatment that never worked. I could have found drs who cared about helping me control my ibs. the only real help i got for my ibs was when i started reading the boards.I am now upset with my doctors. yesterday he had the nerve to tell me that he felt I was sad. I had told them the only thing that made me sad was the numerous embarrassing situations my IBS caused.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

If you are C I would stay away from the Elavil. I am somewhat regular and took the Elavil for 5 days - it took almost 2 weeks to start going on a regular basis. I told my doctor it was EVIL stuff. I also took Zoloft many years ago. Did not have any side effects but can't say for sure weather it helped my ibs or not, just made me happier Mindy


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

mindy1597 said:


> If you are C I would stay away from the Elavil. I am somewhat regular and took the Elavil for 5 days - it took almost 2 weeks to start going on a regular basis. I told my doctor it was EVIL stuff. I also took Zoloft many years ago. Did not have any side effects but can't say for sure weather it helped my ibs or not, just made me happier Mindy


I am IBS-C. I take symax for the spastic colon and gas. Symax makes me constipated. zoloft gives me D. Zoloft makes me not care that I have gas.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

I am very upset that my drs never treated me for ibs-c. I found the medication symax by doing my own research on boards for Hyoscyamine.


----------

